# Is it really required to migrate?



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

As you all see in my status bar, I received PR in Nov last year, and we are moving to Australia next month.

When I conveyed this message to one of our relative, he showed interest on the procedure to move to Australia and he put a question to me which I was not able to answer. The question is this:

_"We are a high middle class family with an average income of 1.5 Lakh/month. Our net wealth deducting debts would be close to 2.5 Cr. No issues as of now in the job/family. Myself and my wife are into IT and have 2 girl kids. Joint family, we do not worry much about home, since my parents takes care of my kids and house. But I like to lead my life in western culture. Is it worth taking a risk to move to Australia? What is your suggestion?"
_
Can expats in Australia help in answering this question? Is it worth taking a risk to migrate to another country when one is having all facilities in India?


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Similar question to me, since the first time i think abt Aust in 2007, and yet, i haven't clear my skill assessment to date


----------



## dharmesh (Feb 25, 2013)

Well every individual will have different answer to this question, depending upon their priority.

My aim was to have life where I dont have travel in daily rush, dont have to travel 4 hours a day just to cover mere 40 odd KMs. Less polluted and peaceful life. 

Well that does not means I dont like my life here in Mumbai. But this is what I sought and the reason I am currently in Australia.


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

I studied and worked in Australia for a few years. I love my country, but I like the environment and many aspects more in Australia. That's why I want to settle down in Australia.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

1.5 L PM is not much. Australian middle class lives much better than Indian upper Middle class.

Why don't they go and visit it and see.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

wesmant said:


> Similar question to me, since the first time i think abt Aust in 2007, and yet, i haven't clear my skill assessment to date


Australia is much larger than Singapore and as a result, cars are cheaper to own. Homes are cheaper too.


----------



## Chasingdream (Aug 12, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> 1.5 L PM is not much. Australian middle class lives much better than Indian upper Middle class.
> 
> Why don't they go and visit it and see.


Nice reply! pl. advice on...

Is it necessary to be in the Aussie land first to be considered as a candidate for any job?
How do companies recruit indian candidates?
Are the contract roles later made permanent?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Chasingdream said:


> Nice reply! pl. advice on...
> 
> Is it necessary to be in the Aussie land first to be considered as a candidate for any job?


99.99 %. There are of course 457 visa people but they are actually working for TCS Australia, Mahindra Satyam Australia etc.


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

trinkasharma said:


> Australia is much larger than Singapore and as a result, cars are cheaper to own. Homes are cheaper too.


Australia is way much expensive then Singapore when it comes to home or cars.Australia is larger in terms of land mass but population is only 23 million so everything is super expensive here and market is very small.


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Chasingdream said:


> Nice reply! pl. advice on...
> 
> Is it necessary to be in the Aussie land first to be considered as a candidate for any job?
> How do companies recruit indian candidates?
> Are the contract roles later made permanent?


Its important to be on shore to get a job because employers have 1000s of candidates with similar profile who are ready for face to face interview immediately and also join immediately. In fact they don't look at your profile till you are onshore.

They do not recruit based on nationality - they just select best suited for the role.

Contract roles may or may not be made permanent. It depends.The contract may extend sometimes.Its better to take what ever is offered .once you get local experience you can have more choice.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

trinkasharma said:


> Australia is much larger than Singapore and as a result, cars are cheaper to own. Homes are cheaper too.


I'd agree with that cars thingy, and yes, that's a pull-factor. But the pulling force isn't that great if one can afford to have it in here too. Well,
It makes the move to be less intereating.

Homes, if you are really keen to stay in landed, yes it is a pulling factor. However, to me, it's not that interesting to do gardening and do my own lawn 

Is there any other interesting factor?


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> As you all see in my status bar, I received PR in Nov last year, and we are moving to Australia next month.
> 
> When I conveyed this message to one of our relative, he showed interest on the procedure to move to Australia and he put a question to me which I was not able to answer. The question is this:
> 
> ...


When it comes to migrating its always a choice.If you are really happy with your situation then you must stay back. Friends and relatives will give you their opinion but end of the day you know what you and your family needs.Parents visa may take a little while.One thing for you to consider.Life will not be the same here that's for sure.You have to do everything yourself from dishes to washing your car.If you are used to luxuries like me then you will find it very difficult to adjust.But eventually you will.Good side is you will live in the best country in the world,peaceful,fresh , great roads , work life balance , beautiful places to visit and not to forget dollar to rupees ratio.you can earn rupees 2.5 crore in no time.
For me i think its all worth it as I'm liking it here.There is lot of positivity and feel good factor here.Life is slower and better here.I love Australia


----------



## adrian_jeremiah (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks like you're well settled in India. Think twice before moving here. I am orginally from India but worked and lived in Dubai for 9 yrs before moving to Aus early this year. I was making more money there and in Aus I am making lesser money after the tax deductions. In Dubai I never felt that I was far from home with so many cheap flights back to India or any part of the world. It's being 6 months now in Aus and I am still not feeling like home. I have two kids 4 yr and 2 yr old. I mainly came to Aus considering a good life for kids and also the citizenship will help them in the future. My friends say it takes at least 1 to 2 yrs before one can settle down and start liking the place. Unfortunately there is no turning back as it is an expensive move. If you ask me at this stage, I will stay here for 4 yrs before getting the citizenship and then move back to the Gulf countries. I still have another 3 yrs and 6 months and never know, I may end up settling down here and making Aus my permanent place. I will leave it for TIME to decide...

I know how you feel, as I am in a similar position. I have no problem settling down. I found work before coming here and also everything has gone as planned.

Confused Aussie Migrant!!!


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

HariniAnandhan said:


> _"We are a high middle class family with an average income of 1.5 Lakh/month. Our net wealth deducting debts would be close to 2.5 Cr. No issues as of now in the job/family. Myself and my wife are into IT and have 2 girl kids. Joint family, we do not worry much about home, since my parents takes care of my kids and house. But I like to lead my life in western culture. Is it worth taking a risk to move to Australia? What is your suggestion?"
> _


My personal view on your friend's question:
Firstly, he seems happy where he is. He has to realise that moving in a country with a different culture will force him to abandon some "habits" of his, and obey to new rules and way of life. Is he and his wife ready for this?

Secondly, if he really wants to change the way he leads his life, he needs to know where he is going, and what to expect. I am a true believer that migration should not be taken too lighlty, and thorough research needs to be made. And the best way to do so, is to physically go there and see.

Thirdly, and correct me if I'm wrong, but finding a job at a similar level is rare, and we need to be mentally prepared to do jobs under our qualifications and experiences when we arrive. So money might not be as good as it is currently. Of course, there are exceptions.

To finish, if all the below is covered and accepted, is it worth it? Damn yes, it is. Otherwise, we would not be on this forum


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Megha09 said:


> Australia is way much expensive then Singapore when it comes to home or cars.Australia is larger in terms of land mass but population is only 23 million so everything is super expensive here and market is very small.



Can't agree with this one. In fact Singapore has quota/bidding for cars. Showroom price may be the same though.

Certificate of Entitlement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also Singapore does not seem to have similar levels of Social Security


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

trinkasharma said:


> Also Singapore does not seem to have similar levels of Social Security


In Singapore, one pay less tax, ans social security is becoming personal responsibilty.

If a Singapore citizen is of middle to upper income, life seems to be much more enjoyable here, as taking care of your "personal" social security wont cost u 47% (aust highest tax rate) of your income.

Is it not?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Well if you are the one who works then Singapore is better. If you are good at dole-bludging then Aus/UK/NZ are for you.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

adrian_jeremiah said:


> Looks like you're well settled in India. Think twice before moving here. I am orginally from India but worked and lived in Dubai for 9 yrs before moving to Aus early this year. I was making more money there and in Aus I am making lesser money after the tax deductions. In Dubai I never felt that I was far from home with so many cheap flights back to India or any part of the world. It's being 6 months now in Aus and I am still not feeling like home. I have two kids 4 yr and 2 yr old. I mainly came to Aus considering a good life for kids and also the citizenship will help them in the future. My friends say it takes at least 1 to 2 yrs before one can settle down and start liking the place. Unfortunately there is no turning back as it is an expensive move. If you ask me at this stage, I will stay here for 4 yrs before getting the citizenship and then move back to the Gulf countries. I still have another 3 yrs and 6 months and never know, I may end up settling down here and making Aus my permanent place. I will leave it for TIME to decide...
> 
> I know how you feel, as I am in a similar position. I have no problem settling down. I found work before coming here and also everything has gone as planned.
> 
> Confused Aussie Migrant!!!




6 months confused..........Dubai......Gulf salaries are tax free........but in OZ.....ITS NOT.........there is no way comparison between two my friend.....I moved around Dubai....Kuwait.......Bahrain for almost six years .............I did RARELY FOUND Indians making more money with Indian passports out there unless Waasthaa...  .......when you compare with Indians with Canada ,Australia ,South Africa....UK ,USA passports are making hell out of money for same qualification and experience....

So What I want to tell you is it takes time......thats for sure.......you are into a new whole world .....its your turn to chase and get it.......never be discouraged........ AM SURE YOUR PERSEVERENCE WILL TAKE YOU THE PLACE WHERE YOU WANT TO BE......


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

trinkasharma said:


> Well if you are the one who works then Singapore is better. If you are good at dole-bludging then Aus/UK/NZ are for you.


While i noticed that most of the guys are migrating for economic reason?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Indians for this. Canada/UK for the weather.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

wesmant said:


> While i noticed that most of the guys are migrating for economic reason?


what does it mean by ECONOMIC REASON?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

More money, higher consumption of goods and services. Removal of inferior goods from consumption.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> More money, higher consumption of goods and services. Removal of inferior goods from consumption.


I Know the meaning trinka.......what I mean is....in what sense.......I don't think all moving to west are not going only to make more money............it depends on their aims....ambitions......goals.........too.......isn't it?


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> I Know the meaning trinka.......what I mean is....in what sense.......I don't think all moving to west are not going only to make more money............it depends on their aims....ambitions......goals.........too.......isn't it?


You are right, not everyone is migrating for economical purposes. Some are, though.

Now, it would be really difficult to estimate how many of us are doing it for the money, for the lifestyle, for the family, or simply because the beer tastes better.

I don't see the point of knowing anyway. I respect people's decision to move, no matter the reason behind it, as long as they show a genuine interest in the new Land.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

JP Mosa: that's why i said "most", which means "not all".

I agree that there's no point to know how many people of how many percent are of those category. 
It came to my mind just that many of those migrating are also putting work opportunity, expected lifestyle etc. of economic consoderation as aspects they care.

Well, at least for me, i am. 
Not in the sense of getting a "better economic living", but i am not ready to cut down on the comfort level I have at present.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mainly Speaking ............. Its not about Now, Its about the Future ... !


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Just what do we know about future?


Who would know which place is gonna be the best place in 10-20yrs to come?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

wesmant said:


> Just what do we know about future?
> 
> Who would know which place is gonna be the best place in 10-20yrs to come?


NVM, I am not mentioning Singapore or any such nation, I am referring to the current poor conditions of South Asian countries, ... ! that's why u see so many intending migrants from this part of the world, Its a Probability game ...... if I can put it that way ! BTW, probable future is determined after an assessment of present pointers at hand.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> NVM, I am not mentioning Singapore or any such nation, I am referring to the current poor conditions of South Asian countries, ... ! that's why u see so many intending migrants from this part of the world, Its a Probability game ...... if I can put it that way ! BTW, probable future is determined after an assessment of present pointers at hand.


I was not referring to any country in particular. 

The present world condition was triggering my mind to get to that phrase. Some 2-3 decades ago, migrating to the US and western EU like UK or Germany was what many ppls do. But now, seems like the sun is in the soutern hemisphere, where so many ppl are heading to 

As for Singapore, some 3 decades ago who would think to come and live in Singapore? But look at now 

Well, lastly, I'd agree with you that the future probablity is somewhat closely connected to the present


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Having lived the majority of my life in India and a good two years in Australia, I can tell you that once you accept the life any developed nation provides, its extremely difficult to adapt to our Indian way of life. I've been back in India for 5 years and I'm quite well-off economically here and would do a lot better in Australia but that's not the main factor of migration.

I can tell you hands down, its the quality of life. In India, its a constant struggle to even do basic tasks. Running a business here isn't easy and no matter how much money you have, there will be times when it has no use/purpose when you need it the most. I can't complain about my life in India since I was blessed into a family that was able to amass wealth that enabled my expensive education in India and Australia. I don't have to work for anybody here and am free to be my own boss and pursue my own entrepreneurial pursuits.

However, I still chose to migrate to Australia when I can simply because in India you are only walking on the treadmill, stagnant, never amounting to much. In Australia, you are walking on its beautiful parks, discovering yourself and achieving things that make sense.

In Australia, I may be washing the dishes, doing the laundry but I don't have to stress about the oncoming bike that might crash into me while I'm walking, or avoiding the paan spit of someone walking by in the train station.

I don't have to worry about govt. offices seeking bribes for everything. I can go on and on.

But I guess what I'm saying is, its about peace of mind.

Once you've lived in Australia and move back to India, then you'll know what I'm talking about.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Having lived the majority of my life in India and a good two years in Australia, I can tell you that once you accept the life any developed nation provides, its extremely difficult to adapt to our Indian way of life. I've been back in India for 5 years and I'm quite well-off economically here and would do a lot better in Australia but that's not the main factor of migration.
> 
> I can tell you hands down, its the quality of life. In India, its a constant struggle to even do basic tasks. Running a business here isn't easy and no matter how much money you have, there will be times when it has no use/purpose when you need it the most. I can't complain about my life in India since I was blessed into a family that was able to amass wealth that enabled my expensive education in India and Australia. I don't have to work for anybody here and am free to be my own boss and pursue my own entrepreneurial pursuits.
> 
> ...



Yep...I agree........If one asks me why to migrate.....

My answer will be as simple as.........love leading life free of Castism......which is inborn trait of 99.99% indians..............Love staying away from a place where third rated ******* become leaders..........who make life horrible..........love to spend rest of my life in a place where laws are implemented strongly and firmly rather writing them on papers........etc....etc....etc......I can write a book..........


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

I forgot to mention, RESPECT.

In Australia, there is respect for people, job, life. While in India, I don't have to say much.


----------



## Chasingdream (Aug 12, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> I forgot to mention, RESPECT.
> 
> In Australia, there is respect for people, job, life. While in India, I don't have to say much.


What is FIFO used in Australian Industries? For wwhich kind of persons it is suitable?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

peanut48 said:


> Having lived the majority of my life in India and a good two years in Australia, I can tell you that once you accept the life any developed nation provides, its extremely difficult to adapt to our Indian way of life. I've been back in India for 5 years and I'm quite well-off economically here and would do a lot better in Australia but that's not the main factor of migration.
> 
> I can tell you hands down, its the quality of life. In India, its a constant struggle to even do basic tasks. Running a business here isn't easy and no matter how much money you have, there will be times when it has no use/purpose when you need it the most. I can't complain about my life in India since I was blessed into a family that was able to amass wealth that enabled my expensive education in India and Australia. I don't have to work for anybody here and am free to be my own boss and pursue my own entrepreneurial pursuits.
> 
> ...


On one hand you are saying that "you are blessed into a family that was able to amass wealth that enabled your expensive education in India and Australia" and on other hand you are saying, " you dont have to stress about the bike that might crash into you while you are walking or avoiding the paan spit of someone walking by in the train station". 


Now practically, if you are really rich in India, you dont need to go to train stations or the roads that have drunk/rash bikers on the street. You have servants for all of it. 

As far as bribery goes, it has actually become the identity of government officials. I cant defend it even if I wanted to.

Life is different in India, and even definition of peace of mind differs from one person to another. But I wouldnt belittle life in India, because everyone's life is different as you pointed out depending on the upbringing or family 

No offence meant to the readers, servants or the expats.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

findraj said:


> On one hand you are saying that "you are blessed into a family that was able to amass wealth that enabled your expensive education in India and Australia" and on other hand you are saying, " you dont have to stress about the bike that might crash into you while you are walking or avoiding the paan spit of someone walking by in the train station".
> 
> 
> Now practically, if you are really rich in India, you dont need to go to train stations or the roads that have drunk/rash bikers on the street. You have servants for all of it.
> ...


First, the OP asked an opinion and I gave mine. It isn't a topic of discussion on how I feel based on my experiences. Instead of trolling perhaps answering the OP's query might've been useful.

Second, you say 'practically', are you joking when you say practically rich people live in a cocoon or a bubble where they don't step foot on the streets of India and they have servants doing all their biding? Dude/Dudette, you need a serious reality check on your practicality.

The attitude towards bribery itself is what's wrong about the whole scenario. I'm not a psychologist but I infer from your words that you carry an inferior view of India. Coz I did not belittle India nor my life here.

Honestly, I don't even know what point you were making that helped the OP and neither was your opinion on my opinion clear (apart from trolling).

I merely gave my views based on my experience living on both sides of the coin and my background was to address OP's concern based on their economic motivation to move.

Another great thing about Australia and its people, TOLERANCE of other's views.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

And for anyone else interested,

Melbourne rated No.1 World's Most Liveable City for 3 years in a row, with 4 Australian cities in the Top 10.

Read more: Melbourne is world's most liveable city for third year in a row - CNN.com


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> First, the OP asked an opinion and I gave mine. It isn't a topic of discussion on how I feel based on my experiences. Instead of trolling perhaps answering the OP's query might've been useful.
> 
> Second, you say 'practically', are you joking when you say practically rich people live in a cocoon or a bubble where they don't step foot on the streets of India and they have servants doing all their biding? Dude/Dudette, you need a serious reality check on your practicality.
> 
> ...


I don't have the "like" button on the phone, but consider I gave you one on this reply.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

laurinoz said:


> I don't have the "like" button on the phone, but consider I gave you one on this reply.


Thanks Laurinoz


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

findraj said:


> Now practically, if you are really rich in India, you dont need to go to train stations or the roads that have drunk/rash bikers on the street. You have servants for all of it.


I would not be so sure of this. I have seen ex President SD Sharma on one of Delhi Railway over-bridges. He was there with few Bodyguards wearing Air Force Uniform. I guess he was going to some inauguration etc.

Anyway the guards were shouting something to the tune of "MAKE WAY, MAKE WAY". I moved out quickly to one side but a certain gentleman around my father's age could not move that fast. One of the guards threw him to the ground. Of course it was not the president who suffered but it was not a pretty sight.

Around the same time, I used to see Calcutta police diverting traffic for Jyoti Basu's motorcade everyday. In the UK, MPs take city bus to work.


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> As you all see in my status bar, I received PR in Nov last year, and we are moving to Australia next month.
> 
> When I conveyed this message to one of our relative, he showed interest on the procedure to move to Australia and he put a question to me which I was not able to answer. The question is this:
> 
> ...


This thread was started by me 2 years back before I headed to Australia. I am living in Sydney now with my husband and 2 kids.

I wanted to convey my thoughts to people who are thinking of migrating.

As I had mentioned earlier, we were well off in India. We were easily able to save (not earn, but save) minimum $4000/month while we were working in India. We had lot of support there, parents, friends, in-laws. Full time maid at home.

Now both of us working in Sydney, each earning little more than $110,000/year. Apart from all the expense, we are able to save only $7000/month. Not much of difference from what we used to save in India. And this extra saving goes off if we have to plan a trip to India. One thing we did not realize when we moved to Australia was the cost of living over here.

Thinking back, we haven't gained monetary benefit anything coming over to Australia. Actually we miss a lot of stuffs from India. After coming over we realize how much important parents and relatives are.

You have lots of facilities in Australia. No traffic, good transportation, less pollution, etc. There are lot of environment and social problems in India. But you can still live there, if you have a own house, car and if you have enough money to cater your needs.

Now even if we want to we realize it's difficult to go back to India. We both were in good position while we were working in India. We have come two steps down in our profile to move into local Australian companies. So we are not sure if we would get a job in India with the same profile we had. And kids have started their education here, we don't want them to deviate their studies.

My message is to think before you take a step of moving from one country to another permanently. Weigh the benefits, and see if it is worth to move for the benefits.

I might sound very negative, but this is my say of my 2 years out of India.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Harini,
Very well said. Life is strange and we feel grass is greener on the other side of the wall.
This is with everyone. A search for a better life a secure future for our kids is what draws us to foreign land's. The sacrifices you have made now will provide richer dividends later on your life.
Just like some of our parent's who sacrificed luxuries to bring us up consider you are doing this for your kid's.
And I would like to say one thing after 10 -15 years when you see your child achieving so much and being respected for what he does you will really feel proud and happy for your decision to move out of India at this stage.
I would just like to add "Keep on Walking"


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

*"We are a high middle class family with an average income of 1.5 Lakh/month. Myself and my wife are into IT and have 2 girl kids. Joint family, we do not worry much about home, since my parents takes care of my kids and house. "*

How come you were able to save USD 4000/ Month on a such a salary which was only USD 2500/Month ("average income of 1.5 Lakh/month."). 

INR 1.5L/Month is USD 2500. It used to be something similar 2 years ago as well.

My family income is slightly more than INR 1.5L/Month. I don't have kids, you did. I don't have a fulltime servant which you did. I don't send any money to parents, yours lived with you.

I can save USD 2000/ Month. How could you save more than your salary?

Some Magic going on here!!


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

trinkasharma said:


> "We are a high middle class family with an average income of 1.5 Lakh/month. Myself and my wife are into IT and have 2 girl kids. Joint family, we do not worry much about home, since my parents takes care of my kids and house. " How come you were able to save USD 4000/ Month on a such a salary which was only USD 2500/Month ("average income of 1.5 Lakh/month."). INR 1.5L/Month is USD 2500. It used to be something similar 2 years ago as well. My family income is slightly more than INR 1.5L/Month. I don't have kids, you did. I don't have a fulltime servant which you did. I don't send any money to parents, yours lived with you. I can save USD 2000/ Month. How could you save more than your salary? Some Magic going on here!!


 probably becoz she has family support. Her big bungalow is fully paid, no mortgage, there's family business to cater for all the daily needs, and probably some additional devident, that's how the magic works! 😁


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

With zero mortgage the salary does not increase. I can understand that a family business and support would take the income higher but it was not mentioned earlier. Only a total of 1.5 Lakh was mentioned.

There is another simple explanation.


----------



## Off_Target (May 21, 2015)

I am new to this forum. I am 39. Thinking to migrate to Australia as a skilled immigrant in Software. I plan to keep my wife and child here in India since my wife is working. Will it be a trouble for me to live there alone?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Why can't your wife work in Australia with you?

If you don't want to take her with you then Australia would be better for you. After all you can go together but don't want to.


----------



## Off_Target (May 21, 2015)

trinkasharma said:


> Why can't your wife work in Australia with you?
> 
> If you don't want to take her with you then Australia would be better for you. After all you can go together but don't want to.


I am thinking its better to take my family once I settle there. I am not sure what lies there for me.
Will it be cheaper for me to survive alone in the beginning? What is the life expenditure compare to USA?


----------



## HarishNair2015 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi,

How would you compare australian school education to indian system ? 



HariniAnandhan said:


> This thread was started by me 2 years back before I headed to Australia. I am living in Sydney now with my husband and 2 kids.
> 
> I wanted to convey my thoughts to people who are thinking of migrating.
> 
> ...


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Of course it is cheaper if you are alone. You may live with some Indian students there sharing a room which you would not be able to do with a family.

Most people would not move before testing the waters.


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

HariniAnandhan said:


> This thread was started by me 2 years back before I headed to Australia. I am living in Sydney now with my husband and 2 kids.
> 
> I wanted to convey my thoughts to people who are thinking of migrating.
> 
> ...


Hi,

It seems you are missing your parents/relatives and that's primarily pulling you back to India. I suggst take a break for few months and stay here and then then many small realities of life will hit you hard.. which you take for granted in Oz..

Earning 110k/each and saving 7k/each month is pretty good. Many people don't earn same what you are able to save !! 

It is common feeling that when you are away from a place or person then you remember only the good parts and not the faults.. Life in India is not a bed of roses even after earning 500k per month. It can buy you comfort and luxuries but what about Quality of life, Air-quality that you breathe, Office politics, Hierarchy system, Nosy relatives, Show-off culture (or rather showing others down !!), Corruption, No value for other's life...... the list is endless.. 

Please look beyond money and life will look beautiful.. 

Oz is about things that money can't buy..

It was my personal view and didn't mean to hurt anyone's feelings...


----------



## Off_Target (May 21, 2015)

trinkasharma said:


> Of course it is cheaper if you are alone. You may live with some Indian students there sharing a room which you would not be able to do with a family.
> 
> Most people would not move before testing the waters.


Appreciate your reply.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

HariniAnandhan said:


> This thread was started by me 2 years back before I headed to Australia. I am living in Sydney now with my husband and 2 kids.
> 
> I wanted to convey my thoughts to people who are thinking of migrating.
> 
> ...


Your post is very insightful and should help potential immigrants make an informed decision. 

I hear similar views from some of my friends. 
In India, you can control your expenses by managing your lifestyle. Hence, your savings as a percentage of income can be very high.
In developed countries there is not much scope to cut down your expenses. You also end up spending a good part of your income and net savings are low. There is a notion that due to social security benefits you don't need to save too much. But I see the whole social security model faltering and unsustainable, worldwide. 
If you are earning well, have a stable job or business, India is the place to be. Your lifestyle will be supported by cheap labour. Opportunities for entrepreneurship and business are the best in India due to the growth projections. You get the best medical treatment at much less cost than developed countries. Education is much cheaper in India, even in the top engineering/medical/management schools.


----------

